# Cast Pro 13’, 6-10oz report time



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, I finished the build on my new blank and took it to the practice field for a good tryout; my go too was the AFAW Beach. After a dozen casts with each, I still preferred the AFAW, more comfortable, it was what I was used too, and more distance than the new CP. The CP just seems a little too strong for me.

Took both rods to Long Island for Stripers for a week and the situation completely reversed itself; the difference between field practice casting with just an 8oz sinker, and real time casting in the surf with terminal tackle, bait, and an 8oz sinker is serious. 
The AFAW began to feel a little soft compared to the CP. The CP was quicker, sharper, and seemed to have a faster recovery with terminal tackle and bait on. After 10 hours in the surf the weight difference became obvious; the CP is very much lighter than the AFAW, and smaller in diameter.
Along about the third day, the CP was now my go too rod. I began to slow down the initial loading and the distance began to increase. The distance was now farther than I think I have ever thrown, real time. The slower in and then the last minute violence ( real power only then ) was the key. Also, a slightly higher trajectory seems to add just a little bit extra; generally I cast at between 40deg and 45deg, so maybe even just a high 45deg was where I was at.
I still love my AFAW, but the CP is a better casting rod for me now. I did hook up and beach an 80lb Ray this trip, and the CP rod powered it in without breaking a sweat.
Thanks Tommy, the 13’, 6-10oz CP rod is very well thought out and well engineered, and I just have to have another one, eventually.

Roy


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

You and a few other reports on the 6-10 are just the push I needed to get over the top on what I want to purchase. I already know who I'll have build mine and look forward to ordering my blank from Tommy soon. Of course I'll have to wait til my wife finds another job teaching, but in the mean time, keep the reports coming!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks for that honest report Roy.

You have been a hardcore AFAW Beach fan for a few years now so winning you over to the Cast Pro 6-10 camp puts a smile on my face... 

I put a lot of time and effort into turning out the best *8nbait* rod possible. It has a slightly more moderate action compared to the fast action softer tipped Beach. A stiffer tip and midsection give it more power in the right places. It was a challenge, but important to me to get the butt diameter down so a 22mm seat would fit. Keeping the blank weight down was also important to me.

It sounds like you are fine tuning the cast as well Roy. Very good advice on the timing. In slow, out fast.

The Cast Pro Series is small operation compared to the big boys like Daiwa, Shimano and Lamiglass. I truely believe the CPS rods compare favorably and (IMHO) will outperform the competetion and do so a a better price... 

Thanks again Roy,

Tommy


----------

